# 2011 Outback 250Rs Brake Assembly



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 1, 2017)

This is my first post, with hopefully more to follow... great forum!

I bought my 2011 250RS secondhand a few years ago and can't find the correct component manufacturer's guide (the first owner must have kept it). Can someone on the forum PLEASE tell me what size brakes I need? I took them apart last year before a ~1,000 mile trip and the shoes were as thin as I'm willing to let them go. Now, we're planning a 2,500 mile trip... so I need to change them. Also, any recommendations for where to buy brakes and which parts would be greatly appreciated (I'm thinking NEV-R-ADJUST sounds good).

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

A couple of good links:

http://www.al-ko.us/download/ALKO_Owner_Man._2-7K__05_2014.pdf

https://www.southwestwheel.com/p-154.aspx?searchEngineName=k568112 for 10" brakes


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks very much Leedek. From your response, should I conclude that I need 10" brakes?


----------

